#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Буддийские молитвы.

## Платон

"Да будет счастливо всякое существо! Да будет всякое существо избавлено от страданий! Вовек да не разлучается никто со счастьем! Да пребудет всякое существо в спокойствии, без ненависти и привязанности!"



Изучая книги Далай Ламы нашел там несколько молитв. Помогите найти молитвы или источники молитв, существует ли чтото вроде буддийского  молитвослова?

Спасибо. :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Изучая книги Далай Ламы нашел там несколько молитв. Помогите найти молитвы или источники молитв, существует ли чтото вроде буддийского  молитвослова?


Это один из вариантов четырех безмерных пожеланий. Они соответствуют четырем благородным истинам.

1) Пусть все существа испытывают радость и имеют причины для радости; 
2) Пусть все существа избавятся от страдания и причин страдания (истина о страдании и причине страдания);
3) Пусть все существа обретут безмерное счастье, в котором нет страдания (истина о прекращении страдания и обретении нирваны);
4) Пусть все существа пребудут в мудрости равностности без привязанности к тому, что нравится и неприязни к тому, что не нравится (истина пути).

Порождение бодхичитты можно отнести к молитвам, если угодно: 

Избавившись от ошибочного представления о даянии и дающем, объекте, субъекте и действии, да обрету я освобождение и просветление на благо всех живых существ и буду вести их к освобождению и просветлению до тех пор, пока не опустеют все миры сансары.

Примерно так.

----------

Юльяна (06.12.2013)

----------


## Fat

Если ради любопытства, то вот посмотрите, например, сюда http://tushita.ru/texts/view.php?id=17, если с практической точки зрения, то было бы полезно получить у аутентичного учителя устную передачу и разъяснения о том, как и какие молитвы Вам следует читать, когда, какими визуализациями это чтение должно сопровождаться и т.д.

----------


## Galina

> "Да будет счастливо всякое существо! Да будет всякое существо избавлено от страданий! Вовек да не разлучается никто со счастьем! Да пребудет всякое существо в спокойствии, без ненависти и привязанности!"
> 
> 
> 
> Изучая книги Далай Ламы нашел там несколько молитв. Помогите найти молитвы или источники молитв, существует ли чтото вроде буддийского  молитвослова?
> 
> Спасибо.


Цитата, которую Вы привели,  называется _Сотворение четырех безмерных
_ и является частью _Молитвы для ежедневных упражнений в медитации_,
которую читают ученики Досточтимого геше Джампа Тинлея.

Полный текст молитвы можно прочитать на сайте центра ламы Цонкапы.

http://www.buddha.ru/about_prayer.php

----------

Юльяна (06.12.2013)

----------


## Alexander Rein

На мой взгляд, в Буддизме важнее конкретная практика. Например, практика Ваджрасаттвы, Авалокитешвары или Будды Херуки. Там есть и молитвы, и визуализации, и мантры.

----------


## Мария Иванова

> На мой взгляд, в Буддизме важнее конкретная практика. Например, практика Ваджрасаттвы, Авалокитешвары или Будды Херуки. Там есть и молитвы, и визуализации, и мантры.


так рассуждая можно легко поставить форму вперед содержания

----------


## Galina

Alexander!
А на мой - практика Гуру-йоги, которая включает в себя все Вами перечисленные выше  и не перечисленные также.

----------


## Айвар

Как и в других религиях, молитва прежде всего содержит символ веры. В буддизме это принятие прибежища в Трех Драгоценностях -  Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе - это стоит выше разделения буддистов по традициям и школам.

И как сказал еще сам Будда, что для того чтобы познать совершенство, нужно чтобы вам это объяснил совершенный человек, благородство - благородный, святость - святой, монашество - монах. Этакое равенство воззрения и действия. Понимаешь? 

Ведь вокруг нас много негативных примеров, а мы пока еще не научились "закрывать " на них глаза.  
А почему так действенна молитва? -  Потому что она вводит нас в Высшее Состояние ... знакомит нас со сверхчувственными явлениями.

----------


## Пилигрим

> "Да будет счастливо всякое существо! Да будет всякое существо избавлено от страданий! Вовек да не разлучается никто со счастьем! Да пребудет всякое существо в спокойствии, без ненависти и привязанности!"
> 
> 
> 
> Изучая книги Далай Ламы нашел там несколько молитв. Помогите найти молитвы или источники молитв, существует ли чтото вроде буддийского  молитвослова?
> 
> Спасибо.


"Этот короткий текст, напмсанный Геше Лангри Тхангпа (1054 - 1123), известен как " Восемь строф для тренировки ума". Этот труд побудил Геше Чекава (1101 - 1175) отправится на поиски живого держателя традиции преобразования ума. Я впервые услышал объяснение этих стихов еще в Лхасе, будучи маленьким мальчиком, и с тех пор их ежеденвное чтение входит в мою личную практику".

_Тензин Гьяцо. Его Святейшество Далай - лама XIV_

*Восемь стихов для тренировки ума*

Исполнившись решимости привести
К высшему благу всех живых существ,
Превосходящих даже драгоценность исполнения желаний,
Да возлюблю я их навеки.

Когда б ни знался я с другими,
Я научусь считать себя нижайшим среди всех
И от всего сердца
Почитать других как высших.

Я научусь во всех делах исследовать свой ум,
И лишь в нем омрачения родятся,
Опасные и для меня, и для других,
Узрю их и устраню со всей решимостью.

При виде тех существ, чей нрав зловреден,
И тех, кто угнетен страданиями и сквернами,
Да возлюблю их, словно обнаружил
Редчайшее из всех сокровищ.

Когда завистники обходятся со мною дурно,
Злословя, унижая и тому подобное,
Пусть испытаю я муки поражения
И восславлю их победу.

Если тот, кому я помогал
И приносил благо с великой надеждой,
Вдруг нанесет мне тяжкий удар, да сочту его 
Лучшим из своих учителей.

Итак, пусть принесу я прямо и косвенно
Благоденствие и счастье всем без исключения
И почтительно приму на себя
Все беды и мучения своих матерей.

Пусть не коснутся всего этого скверны 
Восьми мирских устремлений.
И пусть я, постигая, что все иллюзорно,
Вырвусь из пут привязанности.

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну основные буддийские молитвы:
Сем чен там че... (Пусть у всех существ будет счастье и причина счастья)..

Палден ца ве Лама Ринпоче (молитва к Коренному Гуру)

Прибежище

Ваджрасаттва

Посвящение заслуги

7 строчная молитва

Обет Бодхисаттвы..

Все, что ли?

----------

Юльяна (06.12.2013)

----------


## Штелп

Молитвы- молитвами, но важен ВЕСЬ комплекс с мотивациями и глубинными обетами, мотивация ВАЖНА- вероятно лучше всё-же обращаться к Учителям и Ламам по поводу КАК, КОГДА и ЧТО...

----------

